# REMATCH Salt Fork!!



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

The one trip in the boat to SF this month was not a good one.. REMATCH!! The weather looks good for superbowl Sunday, anyone else want to go?? It was cool last winter to get out in January, early Feb. boating... Those EYES SHOULD BE HUNGRY!! Vibees and minnows below balls of bait should be the ticket!! Who's going??


----------



## Josh24 (Jun 18, 2011)

i go out there a few times a year cause my wifes family is part of the resort near that area. good luck


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks, Josh! Looking at the weather and the fact noone else is interested, might have to hit a spillway or creekmouth... so, anybody else fishing on Sunday???


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I wouldn't mind checking out Wills Creek if the flow is good, is the Muskingum high and muddy or back to normal?


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

If you go to the fork stop by and hang out on your way back through


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

shroomhunter said:


> I wouldn't mind checking out Wills Creek if the flow is good, is the Muskingum high and muddy or back to normal?


not sure on those but here in dover the tusc river is way high, muddy, and heavy current...sunday isnt looking good as far as weather, unless ya find small ponds iced up!


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

A buddy and I ran a small section of a muskingum feeder creek in ww boats on wednesday and it wasnt super high water but fast current and extremely muddy.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

The Tusc. and walhonding are running high and muddy, I'm sure Wills Creek is too... would love to find some fishable water!! Last year we had a "Flotilla" at the fork this time of year.. sure wish mother nature would make up her mind.. Ranger, you guys playing football on Sunday? ( Not that I'd get my old a$$ out there!) Shroom, I'll see if I can get a report on Wills Creek...


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes we'll be playing. Wills creek here at the house is high and muddy.


----------

